
We all nearly missed the largest underwater volcano eruption ever recorded - protomyth
http://www.sciencealert.com/almost-nobody-noticed-largest-underwater-volcano-eruption-ever-recorded-havre-seamount
======
danielvf
For the details, maps, and photos:

[https://volcano.si.edu/volcano.cfm?vn=242005](https://volcano.si.edu/volcano.cfm?vn=242005)

